

Ask HN: What do you do for SEO? - harryzhang

Curious to hear how other people think about SEO.  What are you guys doing for SEO today and when do you start worrying about SEO?  Are you using agencies, doing it yourself, etc.?
======
sixQuarks
I've attracted over 50 million unique visitors to my sites using organic SEO
over the past 10 years. I've always focused on the content and never tried to
game the system. I never tried to do link building, etc.

I started out reading highrankings.com - they are a whitehat seo proponent.
Just been following white hat all along and Google has rewarded me throughout.

~~~
rfnslyr
Hijacking top comment: I follow guidelines in:
[http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-
optimiza...](http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-
starter-guide.pdf) \+ SEOMoz.

------
hcarvalhoalves
The only "SEO strategy" that works is being relevant so the relevant people
link to you and having a technically correct site (parseable HTML, appropriate
status codes).

Not even keywords on domains or URLs matter as much anymore after Google's
Panda. Agencies are snake oil vendors and a great way to waste time and money.

~~~
smartwater
Agencies know more than your average joe. They aren't snake oil at all. It's a
thriving industry.

~~~
27182818284
The problem is that 10 years ago, the cutting edge marketing companies did
SEO. Now, _EVERY_ marketing company does SEO because it is a death sentence to
say you don't.

That means there are plenty of agencies that do little more than
Facebook+AdWords, pretty URLs, and the other usual suspects.

~~~
smartwater
If pretty URLs provides value to a business, that might be all they need.

------
livestyle
I actually wrote about this very subject a couple of months ago regarding a
craigslist web app I help create.

[http://blendah.com/post/37787050142/how-to-get-a-top-
google-...](http://blendah.com/post/37787050142/how-to-get-a-top-google-
ranking)

Hope this helps.

